# drywall taping



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

paper tape or mesh tape...what do you guys like best and why?:jester:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

tazmanian said:


> paper tape or mesh tape...what do you guys like best and why?:jester:


You might want to try a search on that subject here.There are one or one hundred threads about it...


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I like masking tape, only use white though, cause the blue tape shows through.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I tend to favor working with paper over the mesh. Mesh is quicker, and I will sometimes use it. The mesh seems harder to cover for me for some reason. It seems thicker than the paper. Maybe it is just lack of experience on my part.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I use both.... One roll of paper tape in my left hand for certian situations and one roll of mesh tape in my other hand for the other certain situations. :whistling

Reality is, I prefer paper over mesh. Seems I have weighed in on this discussion SEVERAL times. :thumbup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> I like masking tape, only use white though, cause the blue tape shows through.


What? the blue tape shows throught the primer? I also only use the white tape, no need to mud at all :laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

katoman said:


> What? the blue tape shows throught the primer?


You use primer? :001_unsure:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> You use primer? :001_unsure:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You mean I'm not supposed to be using masking tape? How 'bout that brown UPS package stuff?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

The latest trend here is to only use caulk on all seams. 
Tip: For Bigger gaps use backer rod, it's the shizizzle!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Willie T said:


> How 'bout that brown UPS package stuff?


That stuff is the sheizznizzle, but my budgets never allow that much cost for tape.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

My taping got like five hundred times faster when I found out my local yard carried white duct tape. Strong bond, and waterproof too!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Where's the Captain when you need him? :jester:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

why not just paint the drywall with elastomeric? :laughing:


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 22, 2010)

i usualy use paper tape
i have used mesh in NY i covered it with durabound with a curve trowel and did a finish skim caot on i with regukar mud
but i did the angle with paper tape one side with durabound and the next day i skimmed the durabound and used regular mud on the other side


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

im finishing a 5x10 bathroom, no fun , no room to work,coat it and leave it kinda waste a day lol


i even went across the street and built a set of steps, thats what i call versatile lol


----------



## AMEDDIO100 (Feb 22, 2008)

i prefer mesh tape. it is a bit tricky to work with but saves u lot of time .


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

For rooms with stripes use white duct tape then a layer of blue painters tape over top. 1 coat of behr super coverall best paint eva, peel the blue tape and BOOM insta stripes. I've striped a whole 6k sq ft house in 4 hours with 2 guys, even the ceiling.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> For rooms with stripes use white duct tape then a layer of blue painters tape over top. 1 coat of behr super coverall best paint eva, peel the blue tape and BOOM insta stripes. I've striped a whole 6k sq ft house in 4 hours with 2 guys, even the ceiling.


You couldn't have done it without the behr paint. :laughing:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> You couldn't have done it without the behr paint. :laughing:



We used the valspar HD high hiding paint one time. It gave the behr a good run for its money though. Home owner was old school though and didnt like the 1080i look so back to the standard definition behr we went.


----------



## TLK2 (Jun 10, 2008)

I use both, it could depend on the job, what mud I have on hand (bucket or bag), the weather, the owner, what mood I'm in, If my wife was yelling at me before I left for work, etc., etc., etc., whatever. For the ones out there that use both and know what I'm talking about, we are the specialist.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

We are all special. Some more than others.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

mesh for flats and paper for corner, bag for fill and bucket for finish and im not even a plaster guy 
cant wait to buy the auto set so i can race a crew of tapers :laughing:


----------

